# No Drylok in Canada?!



## Orville (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone. I've been lurking for about a month and working on a background project with Styrofoam. Im at the point where I am ready to seal it with Drylok. After looking around for it. I find that it isn't available in Canada. Has anybody else used any other kind of sealer that is safe? I have a few pictures of the build and will be posting them soon. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

This product was carried by Home hardware a year ago that's where I got it.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

I've seen this brand at major hardware chains in Toronto. I think Lowes carries it.


----------



## Orville (Jan 13, 2014)

I checked Lowes,Home Depot,Rona,Home Hardware,etc,etc,,,. After Bob123 posted , I phoned a couple of Home Hardware Stores here in Cambridge and was lucky. One of them had special ordered a couple of cans for someone and they never picked it up. I was all over them. Thanks guys for helping me out.


----------

